# مشكلتي



## هالة نور نبيل (12 أغسطس 2011)

سلام ونعمة 
أنا عندي مشكلة غريبة شوية قولت اشوف أي رأي الدين المسيحي في هذه المشكلة بعد ماعرفت رأي الإسلام 
طول عمري لما كان بيتقدم لي عريس كنت بحس أني مخنوقة جدا وكأن الدنيا بتنتهي بالنسبة لي قبل ماأشوفه ولا أعرف حاجة عنه برفض الموضوع 
من وأنا عندي ١٥ سنه وأنا بيحصلي كده ومن كتر تكرار رافضي للي بيتقدموا لي كان بيحصل مشاكل كتيرة في البيت علشان يحاولوا معاية أني اوافق بس ببقي مصممة علي رأي مش عايزة أتجوز الشخص ده وكل شخص يتقدملي كنت بحس نفس الإحساس 
كلمت شخص عن حالتي وعن أشياء آخري بتحصلي قاللي أني لازم اروح لشيخ لأن ده احتمال كبير جدا أني أكون ملبوسة يعني يكون السبب في ده جن أو شيطان طبعا أنا عمري ماشفت حاجة بعيني من الحاجات دي فقولت له أني مش بؤمن بالحاجات دي ومارحتش لأي شيخ 
وبعد كده حصل أني اتعرفت علي شخص وحبيته ويوم ماكان جاي علشان يتقدملي كنت قاعدة معاه هو ووالده وحاضرة مناقشتهم في انهم هايقولوا ايه لبابا وهايتفق معاه علي ايه ويجيب ايه ، في الوقت ده رغم حبي للشخص ده لكني كنت حاسة أني مخنوقة ومش عايزة الموضوع ده يتم بس مش قادرة اتكلم و مش عارفة اتصرف بس بعد كده الإحساس ده راح شويه وبالفعل الشخص ده اتقدم لبابا وبعد كده بابا لم يوافق عليه وأنا ساعتها كنت منهارة وتعبانة جدا والموضوع عدي عليه فترة طويلة 
وتعرفت علي شخص آخر وتفاجأت انه بيقولي انه بيحبني جدا جدا وكتير بيبقي عايز يكلمني علي طول لكن بعض الأوقات بيحس انه مخنوق ومش قادر يتكلم معاية وهو مش فاهم الإحساس ده بيجيله من ايه
وكمان حاجات كتير بتحصلي زي مثلا من كذا سنه حتي الأن وأنا عندما اجي أنام اشوف عيون مخيفة جدا بتبص عليا عيون حيوانات وعيون قطط وعيون وحوش وعيون بشر وكمان بحس حد بتتكلم دايما في أذني وكتير بسمعهم بيقولولي ياهالة كأنهم بينادوني ولو في حاجة بفكر فيها بحس انهم بيكلموني حتي في مرة سمعت صوت بيقولي اعملي كذا يعني كان بيحللي المشكلة وللعلم إن الأصوات دي أصوات رجالة ونساء 
انا مش عارفة ده شئ طبيعي وحقيقي في مشكلة عندي 
عايزة أعرف رأي الدين المسيحي في الموضوع ده.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 أغسطس 2011)

النصف الأول من السؤال يختلف كلية عن النصف الثانى منه

ففى النصف الأول قلتى أنك لم تكونى ترى أى أشياء ، بل مجرد إحساس بالضيق أو الخنقة 

ولكن فى النصف الثانى قلتى أنك ترين عيون وتسمعين كلام من أشخاص مختلفين ، رجال ونساء

+++ فعن النصف الأول ، ليس فيه شيئ يستدعى القول بالأرواح الشريرة ، بل مجرد مشاكل نفسية

++ أما النصف الثانى ، فإما أن يكون بسبب تهيؤات باطنية وتحتاج لعلاج من أخصائى نفسانى 

وإما أن يكون من أرواح شريرة فعلاً

ولا يقدر على الحكم فى هذه الحالة ، إلاَّ المتخصصون


----------



## Rosetta (12 أغسطس 2011)

*أول مرة بسمع في هيك أمور .. 
عيون حيوانات و بشر وأصوات رجال ونساء !!!
بجد مش عارفة بس يمكن تكون فعلا أرواح شريرة أو ممكن مجرد تهيؤات 
بس أهم شيء إنك تكثري من الصلاة المسيحية وتطلبي المسيح 
ويا ريت تلبسي صليب فالصليب يشكل مصدر قوة للتغلب على أي شر أو أرواح شريرة​*


----------



## The light of JC (12 أغسطس 2011)

اوكي 

اختي هاله دي مشكلة نفسية انتي بتضلفي خايفة و دي تخيولات من كتر القصص الي ارعبونا فيها 

جهنم و عذاب القبر و تلبيس الجن و الشياطين وكل الحاجات دي و انا كان يحصلي كل ده بالحرف الواحد 

انتي بحاجه لان تستعيني بالله و اعتقد اتفقنا تعملي ايه


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (12 أغسطس 2011)

The light of JC قال:


> اوكي
> 
> اختي هاله دي مشكلة نفسية انتي بتضلفي خايفة و دي تخيولات من كتر القصص الي ارعبونا فيها
> 
> ...



بس ايه علاقة اللي بيحصلي وأني أبقي مخنوقة جدا لما يتقدملي عريس بالكلام ده؟


----------



## The light of JC (12 أغسطس 2011)

انا بقصد عن القسم الثاني من السؤال .. القسم الاول ده راجع ليكي مش مشكلة ولا حاجه


----------



## النهيسى (12 أغسطس 2011)

أختى هاله
سواء حاله نفسيه أو تخيلات أو أو ........ أو
ممكن ربنا مش عاوز ليكى هذا العريس
لأن نصيبك لم يأتى بعد
لكن
اللى انا متأكد منه وجدا
الأنسان لازم يصلى ويطلب من ربنا
أنه يبعد عنه الوساوس والأفكار
الصلاه هى مفتاح لكل شيئ مغلق فى حياتك
صلى فى كل حين ولا تملى أبدا
أطلبى من ربنا وبشده ولجاجه 
قولى له أبعد عنى  يارب تلك الأصوات لو حقيقيه أو خياليه
   الكتاب  بيقول
كل شيئ تطلبونه فى الصلاه بايمان تنالونه


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (12 أغسطس 2011)

أنا متأكدة إن اللي بشوفه وبسمعه ده مش تخيلات ولا عقل باطن ده محصلش مرة ولا اثنين أنا كده بقالي كذا سنه وبيجي علي فترات مش كل يوم يعني ومتأكدة ١٠٠% 
دانا حتي مرة ركزت أوي في العين اللي كانت بتبصلي وهي كمان كانت مركزة في عيني لحد ماخفت وفتحت عيني


----------



## Rosetta (12 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> دانا حتي مرة ركزت أوي في العين اللي كانت بتبصلي وهي كمان كانت مركزة في عيني لحد ماخفت وفتحت عيني


*
شكلي مش رح أنام اليوم 
حبيبتي هالة إلبسي صليب وصلي كتيييير وإطلبي المسيح أكتر 
ربنا يكون معك حبيبتي *


----------



## عاطف ياهو (12 أغسطس 2011)

_غريبه هاله اوى الحكايه دى .... صلى لربنا وهو يرشدك_


----------



## Samir poet (12 أغسطس 2011)

البسى الصليب وطلبى من رب المجد المسيح
انو يقويك على حروب الشيطان


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (13 أغسطس 2011)

كما قالوا إخوتي : البسي الصليب و اذهبي إلى صورة السيد المسيح و قبليه و اطلبي منه أن يحكميك من الشياطين ..
وقبل ما تنامي أو ( بالليل ) اسمعي الترانيم الروحية ...
وخاصة هالترنيمة .. هي ترنيمة ( دايس على عسلك ) كتير حلوة و حماسية وبتنسيكي كل شي ..
أختي ..اطبعي على اليوتيوب ( " ترنيمة دايس على عسلك " ) و اسمعيها و حطيها بالمفضلة ..
الرب يباركك ويقويكي و يحميك من الشياطين والأرواح الشريرة دي ( أو إن كانت أمراض نفسية الرب بيشفيكي منها )​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (13 أغسطس 2011)

اشكركم جميعا علي الردود


----------



## Samir poet (24 أغسطس 2011)

امين يارب يستجيب
ليكى
وتتخلصى من ظلمة
الاسلام


----------



## ROWIS (24 أغسطس 2011)

زي ما قالت روزيتا البسي صليب ولو اختفت الحاجات دي، يبقي للاسف في روح شريرة بتحاول تتعبك والافضل تروحي لكاهن يصلي ليكي ويديكي ماء بركه مُصلى عليها


----------



## Samir poet (24 أغسطس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> أختى هاله
> سواء حاله نفسيه أو تخيلات أو أو ........ أو
> ممكن ربنا مش عاوز ليكى هذا العريس
> لأن نصيبك لم يأتى بعد
> ...


هو دااااااااااا
الكلام المظبوط استاذى الحبيب


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (24 أغسطس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> أختى هاله
> سواء حاله نفسيه أو تخيلات أو أو ........ أو
> ممكن ربنا مش عاوز ليكى هذا العريس
> لأن نصيبك لم يأتى بعد
> ...



الموضوع مش زعل علي العرسان لأ طبعا أنا عارفة إن ده نصيب ومش زعلانة عليهم 
واللي بيقولي ألبسي صليب أزاي يا جماعة وأنا عايشة مع اهلي مسلمين


----------



## Samir poet (24 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> الموضوع مش زعل علي العرسان لأ طبعا أنا عارفة إن ده نصيب ومش زعلانة عليهم
> واللي بيقولي ألبسي صليب أزاي يا جماعة وأنا عايشة مع اهلي مسلمين


*مش انتى برضو
متحجبة
خالص البسى تحت الهدوم
ولما تيجى تصلى طلعى الصليب
وصلى
*​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (24 أغسطس 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *مش انتى برضو
> متحجبة
> خالص البسى تحت الهدوم
> ولما تيجى تصلى طلعى الصليب
> ...



وأنا هاتحجب في البيت ؟ ليه يعني


----------



## Samir poet (24 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> وأنا هاتحجب في البيت ؟ ليه يعني


اما انتم فمتى صلتم
فلا تكونو
كا المرايين
الذين يصلون فى زوايا الشوارع والجوامع
اما انت فمتى صليت 
الى ابوك 
فدخل الى مخدعك
وصلى لى ابوك الذى فى الخفاء
فهو يجزيك علانة
يسوع يحبك
ومش ممكن يسيبك


----------



## fouad78 (24 أغسطس 2011)

سلامة ونعمة
بالنسبة إلى ارتداء الصليب أنا برأيي أن نتصرف بحكمة وأساساً الصليب هو محفور في قلوبنا قبل أن نرتديه حول أعناقنا
لذلك لا داعي للقيام بأي عمل ممكن أن يؤدي إلى عثرة ربما لكي أو للآخرين
بالنسبة إلى التجربة
الموضوع الأول أي خوفك من الإرتباط قد يكون له علاقة بالشيطان
ولكن لماذا لا تفكري أن له علاقة بالله
فالله أيضاً يعمل، بل إن عمل الله أقوى من عمل الشيطان
فمنذ كنتِ في الإسلام كان الرب يعلم أنك ابنته التي ستأتي إليه
وطالما بقيت معك هذه الحالة حتى بعد قبولك المسيح، فأنا أعتقد أنها من الرب
أما بالنسبة إلى الموضوع الثاني، فأنا لا أعلم إذا كانت ضغوط نفسية أو لا، ولكن عندي إقتراحين
الحل الأول: أن تثقي بالرب أكثر وتذكري أن الله ليس عنده شيء غير مستطاع
لذلك سلمي أمركِ له واعلمي أنه لا يتركك وتذكري فقط منظر الشياطين التي كانت تفزع من رؤية السيد المسيح
فلا شركة بين النور والظلمة
الحل الثاني: نحن جميعاً نمر بحالات ضعف، وهنا يأتي دور الأخوة المؤمنين
فإذا كنتِ أضعف من أن تسيري هذا المشوار لوحدك فنصيحتي لك هي أن تطلبي مساعدة كاهن أو مرشد روحي
واعلمي أنكِ أنتِ المنتصرة منذ أن قبلت المسيح، وأنه لا سلطة للظلمة عليكِ​


----------



## rana1981 (24 أغسطس 2011)

بالصلاة تستطيعي التغلب على كل ما يحصل معك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 أغسطس 2011)

*العلاج ياهالة هو الذهاب الى قسيس عنده موهبة اخراج الارواح   
  مثل ابونا مكارى يونان
اوابونا سمعان
او ابونا اخنوخ
وسوف يصلى لكى الكاهن ويرشك بماء مصلى 
ويعطيكى بعض التعليمات
فما تشعرى به او تريه
سيحدده القسيس فقط لان عنده موهبة تمييز الارواح واخراج الارواح الشريرة*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (24 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> بس ايه علاقة اللي بيحصلي وأني أبقي مخنوقة جدا لما يتقدملي عريس بالكلام ده؟



حبيبتى  ايمانك لم يكتمل بعد لانه المفروض الاشياء العتيقه قد مضت مع المسيح كل شى يصبح جديد 
لاترجعى للوراء ابنتى الحبيبه انظرى دائما لكل ماهو جديد فى حياتك الان 

ارمى كل همك الى الرب واكيد هو عند ه الحلول وبلاش تقولى انا مخنوقه والكلام الذى يفرح ابليس كونى واثقه فى عمل الرب وهو هيتكفل 


الرب يحميك من كل شر وشبه شر
امين


----------



## tamav maria (24 أغسطس 2011)

الجزء ده ياهاله من صلاة الشكر 
يعني لو ماصلتيش صلاة الشكر كلها قبل ماتنامي
علي الاقل قولي الجزء ده

أيها السيد الرب الإله ضابط الكل أبو ربنا و إلهنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح، نشكرك على كل حال, و من أجل كل حال, و فى كل حال, لأنك سترتنا و أعنتنا و حفظتنا و قبلتنا اليك, و أشفقت علينا و عضدتنا و أتيت بنا إلى هذه الساعة. من أجل هذا نسأل و نطلب من صلاحك يا محب البشر, إمنحنا أن نكمل هذا اليوم  المقدس و كل أيام حياتنا بكل سلام مع خوفك. كل حسد و كل تجربة و كل فعل الشيطان  و مؤامرة الناس الأشرار, و قيام الأعداء الخفيين و الظاهرين, إنزعها عنا و عن  سائر شعبك و عن موضعك المقدس هذا. ( وارشمي الصليت علي السرير وانتي بتصليها قبل ما تنامي )


أما الصالحات و النافعات فارزقنا إياها, لأنك أنت الذى أعطيتنا السلطان أن ندوس الحيات و العقارب و كل قوة العدو و لا تدخلنا فى تجربة, لكن نجنا من الشرير.

صدقيني انا كنت بخاف انام في العتمه
ولما ابونا قالي اعملي كده بنام دلوقتي في سلام عجيب
وبحس فعلا ان ربنا حارسني


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 أغسطس 2011)

ابنتى هالة اولا الرب لا يريد لكى هذا العريس المسلم والرب يردك انت هو اختارك  ثانيا صلى كثيرا وطلبى منه ان يقف بجانبك ويساعدك ثالثا البسى الصليب وسوف تجدى راحة نفسية كبيرة اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (24 أغسطس 2011)

أنا بجد متشكرة جدا جدا لكم ولحب مساعدتكم لي ربنا يباركم


----------



## ROWIS (25 أغسطس 2011)

انا كنت فاكر حضرتك مسلمة ومعرفش انك من العابرين، علشان كده قولتلك علي موضوع الصليب لعل وعسي تتقلبيه
ولكن في صلاه قوية اوي ابائنا دايما بيستخدموها وانتي تقدري تماريسها طول اليوم وممكن كمان تجيبي سبحه وتمارسيها
اسمها صلاه يسوع
وانتي بتاخدي الشهيق بتقول ياربي يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي وانتي بتخرجي الزفير تقولي ارحمني ان الخاطي
لما بتاخدي الشهيق كأنك بتاخدي المسيح جواكي وتكون النتيجة انك بتلطعي الخطية من خلال الزفير (ده شئ رمزي)
استخدميها كتير (ياربي يسوع المسيح ارحمني انا الخاطي).


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أغسطس 2011)

*شوفى ياهالة موضوع خوفك من الزواج ده شئ بيحصل لبنات كتير بسبب خوفهم من المسئولية والحياة المستقبلية مع شخص جديد مختلف والخوف من اشياء تانية كتير ديه مشكلة نفسية ولان مجتمعنا مش بيتكلم بشكل كامل ومفتوح للبنات والولاد عن مؤسسة الزواج بشكل كامل فكل فده ممكن يعمل خوف عند البعض من المستقبل 

اما الجزء التانى فأنا اميل انه مجرد افكار وتخيلات خارجة من تفكيرك انتى 
وممكن لو انتى بطلتى تركزى فيها وتخافى منها تروح لوحدها من غير اى شئ 
اشياء كتيرة ياهاله بتكون مجرد عوامل نفسية لا اكثر لا جن ولا سحر ولا ملبوس ولا ممسوس ولا الكلام ده 
والدليل ان الحاجات ديه بتزيد كل ماقلت نسبة التعليم والمعرفة عند الناس وتلاقيها تحصل اكتر فى الدول المتخلفة فكريا اللى الشيوخ والدجالين اقنعوهم باللبس والجن والمس والعفاريت 
*


----------



## Samir poet (27 أغسطس 2011)

بالظبط كداااااا
ياهالة ما قولو الاعضاء ليكى


----------



## rimonda (2 يونيو 2012)

اختي هالة الشق الاول من الموضوع المتعلق بالزواج اكيد حالة نفسية وخوف من فكرة الزواج ككل من ناحية المسؤولية الجديدة والحياة الجديدة اللي سوف تمرين بها ويوجد كثر يخافون التغيير .
اما الشق الثاني اعتقد انه عندما نسمع كثيرا عن موضوع الجن والشياطين نصبح نتوهم او نرى كحالة نفسية داخلية واذا انت متاكدة من رؤيتك لهم
وسماعهم اذكري الرب يسوع امامهم وقلي انتهركم باسم يسوع المسيح اللي انصلب على الصليب وسفك دمه من اجلنا فتهرب الشياطين او اى شيء سميتيه باسم المسيح المهوب لان الشيطان يرتجف ويخاف من اسم المسيح وصلي واقراي الانجيل واسمعي ترانيم روحية دائما وقوي ايمانك وعلاقتك بالرب يسوع ولن تاتي اليك مثل هذه الرؤى مرة اخرى وانا متاكدة من هيك وخاصه ان كنتي تبتي بصورة حقيقية عن خطاياكي واعترفتي بها امام رب المجد يسوع
لانه سوف يغفرها كلها لانه يحبك كثيرا واله المجد يسوع يباركك اختي ويحفظك من اى شر او شبه شر الرب معك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يونيو 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *العلاج ياهالة هو الذهاب الى قسيس عنده موهبة اخراج الارواح   *
> *  مثل ابونا مكارى يونان*
> *اوابونا سمعان*
> *او ابونا اخنوخ*
> ...


 وطب اللي مش يقدر يروح 
يعمل ايه؟؟او يتواصل ازاي معاهم


----------



## Critic (3 يونيو 2012)

رأيى :
الموضوع ملوش علاقة بأرواح ولا غيره , ده موضوع نفسى بحت , روحى لدكتور نفسى حلو , وصلى ربنا يتمملك الشفاء على ايديه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> رأيى :
> الموضوع ملوش علاقة بأرواح ولا غيره , ده موضوع نفسى بحت , روحى لدكتور نفسى حلو , وصلى ربنا يتمملك الشفاء على ايديه


 
في الحاله دي وعن تجربه الداكاتره النفسيين بيتعبو اكتر مش بيعملو حاجه.. غير انو بعد ما يسمعك ومش يلاقيلك حل يديك ادويه
ومهدئات عشان تنسى او تنام بالليل ومش تحس بحاجه..
وهنا الحاله بتسوء 
بتبقى بتشوف بس من غير ما تستوعب حاجه من حواليك كانك مداري ومستخبي
انما العلاج الحقيقي هو الحل
ايه هو معرفش بس اكيد في علاج..بس دكاتره نفسيين نصيحه وعن تجربه..لاء..


----------



## Critic (3 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> في الحاله دي وعن تجربه الداكاتره النفسيين بيتعبو اكتر مش بيعملو حاجه.. غير انو بعد ما يسمعك ومش يلاقيلك حل يديك ادويه
> ومهدئات عشان تنسى او تنام بالليل ومش تحس بحاجه..
> وهنا الحاله بتسوء
> بتبقى بتشوف بس من غير ما تستوعب حاجه من حواليك كانك مداري ومستخبي
> ...


يبقى انتى روحتة لدكتور ملوش فيها (وما اكثرهم) , شوفى دكتور شاطر , ومن نحية تانية تصلى ربنا يبعت العلاج


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> يبقى انتى روحتة لدكتور ملوش فيها (وما اكثرهم) , شوفى دكتور شاطر , ومن نحية تانية تصلى ربنا يبعت العلاج


التقييم راح قبل ما اكمل كلامي..بس التاني زيو تقريبا
واهو فقدت ربنا في حياتي...


----------



## Critic (3 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> التقييم راح قبل ما اكمل كلامي..بس التاني زيو تقريبا
> واهو فقدت ربنا في حياتي...


ابدا متروحيش لدكتور ملحد او لادينى
الدكتور المسيحى بيبقى فاهم بنعمة ربنا اكتر من الملحد بميت مرة , وبيدخل ربنا فى الموضوع ودى ملهاش بديل


----------

